# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Asking for a book recommendation: Teenage Psychology

## thehighwaymanq

You guys have recommended fantastic books to me in the past, but as a teenager, im getting really interested in teenage psychology.

Does anybody have any books ( short or long, complex or simple, doesnt matter) they know of that they could recommended to me for reading.

Such a fascinating topic I want to learn more.

Thanks!

----------


## pacelli

The area of psychology that you are referring to is called "Child & Adolescent Psychology".  You might be interested in reading books by Erik Erikson, David Elkind, and Lawrence Kohlberg.  They're all famous psychologists who have written extensively on the subject.

----------


## lucius

Applied psychology torrent: http://www.seedpeer.com/details/367950.html

Clinical Psychology :
101 Healing Stories for Children and Teens Using Metaphors in Therapy - George W. Burns
COGNITIVE BEHAVIOUR THERAPY WITH OLDER PEOPLE - Ken Laidlaw
COGNITIVE THERAPY FOR CHRONIC AND PERSISTENT DEPRESSION - Richard G. Moore
COMPREHENSIVE HANDBOOK OF PSYCHOTHERAPY VOLUME 1 PSYCHODYNAMICOBJECT RELATIONS - FLORENCE W. KASLOW
CONTEMPORARY CLINICAL PSYCHOLOGY 2nd Ed - Thomas G. Plante
Core Processes in Brief Psychodynamic Psychotherapy Advancing Effective Practice - Denise P. Charman
counseling and Psychotherapy theories in context and practice - john sommers-flanagan
Culture and Psychotherapy A Guide to Clinical Practice - WenShing Tseng
Drawing the Line Art Therapy with the Difficult Client - Lisa B. Moschini
Encyclopedia of Psychotherapy - Michel Hersen
FAMILY THERAPY Concepts, Process and Practice 2nd Ed - Alan Carr
Feeling Good The New Mood Therapy - David Burns
Handbook of Brief Cognitive Behaviour Therapy - Frank W. Bond
Handbook of Couples Therapy - Michele Harway
HANDBOOK OF PSYCHOLOGICAL ASSESSMENT 4TH ED - Gary Groth-Marnat
Interviewing and Diagnostic Exercises for Clinical and Counseling Skills Building - Pearl S. Berman
Introducing Cognitive Analytic Therapy - Anthony Ryle
INTRODUCTION TO THE PRACTICE OF PSYCHOANALYTIC PSYCHOTHERAPY - Alessandra Lemma
LSD Psychotherapy - Stanislav Grof
PLAY IN CHILD DEVELOPMENT AND PSYCHOTHERAPY Toward Empirically Suppor ted Practice - SANDRA W. RUSS
Psychological Interventions In Early Psychosis A treatment Handbook - John Gleeson
Psychosynthesis A Psychology of the Spirit - Ann Gila
Psychotherapy and Counseling in the Treatment of Drug Abuse - Lisa Simon Onken
Psychotherapy Of Psychosis - Chris Mace
PSYCHOTHERAPY WITH SUICIDAL PEOPLE A Person-centred Approach - Antoon A. Leenaars
Research Methods in Clinical Psychology An Introduction for Students and Practitioners,2nd Ed - Chris Barker
Simple Treatments For Complex Problems A Flexible Cognitive Behavior Analysis System Approach To PsychoTherapy - Kimberly Driscol
Social Anxiety and Social Phobia in Youth Characteristics, Assessment, and Psychological Treatment - Christopher A. Kearney
The case Study Guide To Cognitive Behaviour Therapy Of Psychosis - David KingDon
The Interpretation of Dreams - Sigmund Freud
The Meaning Of The Dream In Psychoanalysis - Rachel Blass
Time Line Therapy and the Basis of Personality - Tad James
Treatment of Recurrent Depression - John F. Greden

educational psychology :
Adapting Educational and Psychological Tests for Cross-Cultural Assessment - Charles D. Spielberger
Essentials of KABC-II Assessment - Alan S. Kaufman
Essentials of Psychological Testing - Susana Urbina
Teaching Psychology A Step By Step Guide - Sandra Goss Lucas
The Ambiguity of Teaching to the Test Standards, Assessment, and Educational Reform - William A. Firestone
The Pursuit of Excellence Through Education - Michel Ferrari

Forensic psychology :
A Matter of Security The Application of Attachment Theory to Forensic Psychiatry and Psychotherapy - Gwen Adshead
Criminal Psychology - HANS GROSS
CRIMINAL PSYCHOLOGY and FORENSIC TECHNOLOGY A Collaborative Approach to Effective Profiling - Helen M. Godwin
The Psychology of Interrogations and Confessions A Handbook - Gisli H. Gudjonsson

General :
Encyclopedia Of Applied Psychology - Charles SpielBerger
FINANCIAL RISK TAKING An Introduction to the Psychology of Trading and Behavioural Finance - Mike Elvin
Investment Psychology Explained Classic Strategies to Beat the Markets - Martin J. Pring
Mechanical Trading Systems Pairing Trader Psychology with Technical Analysis - RICHARD L. WEISSMAN
Psychology and Law Truthfulness,Accuracy and Credibility 2nd Ed - Amina Memon
Psychology in Chess - Nikolai Krogius
Psychology of Intelligence Analysis - Richards J. Heuer
The Psychology Of Computer Programming - Gerald Weinberg
THE PSYCHOLOGY OF ENTERTAINMENT MEDIA Blurring the Lines Between Entertainment and Persuasion - L. J. Shrum
Trading to Win THE PSYCHOLOGY OF MASTERING THE MARKETS - Ari Kiev
Winning Chess Psychology - Pal Benko

Health psychology :
HANDBOOK OF PEDIATRIC PSYCHOLOGY IN SCHOOL SETTINGS - Ronald T. Brown
Psychology In Diabetes Care - Frank Snoek
RESEARCH COMPANION TO ORGANIZATIONAL HEALTH PSYCHOLOGY - Alexander Stamatios
The Handbook of Work and Health Psychology 2nd Ed - Marc J. Schabracq

Industrial and Organizational Psychology :
Companies Are People, Too Discover, Develop, and Grow Your Organizations True Personality - Sandra Fekete
Discrimination at Work The Psychological and Organizational Bases - Robert L. Dipboye
International Review of Industrial and Organizational Psychology Vol 18 - Cary L. Cooper
International Review of Industrial and Organizational Psychology Vol 19 - Cary L. Cooper
International Review of Industrial and Organizational Psychology Vol 20 - Gerard P. Hodgkinson
Managing Psychological Factors in Information Systems Work An Orientation to Emotional Intelligence - Eugene Kaluzniacky
ORGANIZATIONAL PSYCHOLOGY A SCIENTIST-PRACTITIONER APPROACH - Steve M. Jex
Personality And ORganizations - Benjamin Schneider
Personality and Work Reconsidering the Role of Personality in Organizations - Murray R. Barrick
Psychological Management of Individual Performance - Sabine Sonnentag
RESEARCH COMPANION TO ORGANIZATIONAL HEALTH PSYCHOLOGY - Cary L. Cooper
RESEARCH IN ORGANIZATIONAL BEHAVIOR Vol 25 - Barry Staw
RESEARCH IN ORGANIZATIONAL BEHAVIOR Vol 26 - Barry Staw
Resizing the Organization Managing Layoffs,Divestitures, and Closings Maximizing Gain While Minimizing Pain - Kenneth P. De Meuse
Role of General Mental Ability in Industrial, Work, and Organizational Psychology - Deniz S. Ones
The Psychology of Leadership New Perspectives and Research - David M. Messick
Work and Life Integration Organizational, Cultural, and Individual Perspectives - Ellen Ernst Kossek

Psychiatry :
A HISTORICAL DICTIONARYOF Psychiatry - EDWARD SHORTER
Advances in Psychiatry Second Volume
Child and Adolescent Psychiatry A Comprehensive Textbook 3rd ed - By Melvin Lewis
Clinical Child Psychiatry,2nd Ed - William M. Klykylo
Current Clinical Strategies Psychiatry - Rhoda K Hahn
ESSENTIALS OF PSYCHIATRY - Jerald Kay
Families and Mental Disorder From Burden to Empowerment - Norman Sartorius
HANDBOOK OF DEMENTIA Psychological, Neurological,and Psychiatric Perspectives - PETER A. LICHTENBERG
Kaplan & Sadocks Comprehensive Textbook of Psychiatry 7th ed - Benjamin J. Sadock
New Oxford Textbook of Psychiatry - Michael G. Gelder
Principles and Practice of Geriatric Psychiatry 2nd ed - John R. M. Copeland
Psychiatric Diagnosis And Classification - Mario Maj
Psychiatric Slavery - Thomas Szasz
Psychiatry In Society - Mario Maj
Psychiatry Made Ridiculously Simple - William Good
TextBook Of Biological Psychiatry - Jaak Panksepp
TRAUMATIC BRAIN INJURY Methods for Clinical and Forensic Neuropsychiatric Assessment - Robert Granacher
UNCOMMON THERAPY THE PSYCHIATRIC TECHNIQUES OF MILTON H. ERICKSON - JAY HALEY

Genral :
DMT The Spirit Molecule A Doctors Revolutionary Research into the Biology of Near-Death and Mystical Experiences - Rick Strassman
Elementary Experiments in Psychology - Carl Seashore
Madness A Brief History - Roy Porter
Mans Search For Meaning - Viktor E. Frankl
Mapping Psychology 1 - Dorothy Miell
PSYCHOLOGYS GRAND THEORISTS How Personal Experiences Shaped Professional Ideas - Amy Demorest
Quantum Consciousness The Guide to Experiencing Quantum Psychology - Stephen Wolinsky
Quantum Psychology How Brain Software Programs you and Your World - Robert Wilson
Social Amnesia A Critique of Contemporary Psychology - Russell Jacoby
The Beginners Guide to Quantum Psychology - Stephen H. Wolinsky
The GALE ENCYCLOPEDIA of Psychology 2ND ED - BONNIE STRICKLAND
The Great Ideas of Psychology Part I - Daniel N. Robinson
The Principles of Psychology Vol I, II - William James
The Psychological Assessment of Political Leaders With Profiles of Saddam Hussein and Bill Clinton - Jerrold M. Post
Handbook Of Psychology Vol 01 - 12Handbook Of Psychology - Vol 01 - History Of Psychology
Handbook Of Psychology Vol 01 - 12Handbook Of Psychology - Vol 02 - Research Methods in Psychology
Handbook Of Psychology Vol 01 - 12Handbook Of Psychology - Vol 03 - Biological Psychology
Handbook Of Psychology Vol 01 - 12Handbook Of Psychology - Vol 04 - Experimental Psychology
Handbook Of Psychology Vol 01 - 12Handbook Of Psychology - Vol 05 - Personality And Social Psychology
Handbook Of Psychology Vol 01 - 12Handbook Of Psychology - Vol 06 - Developmental Psychology
Handbook Of Psychology Vol 01 - 12Handbook Of Psychology - Vol 07 - Educational Psychology
Handbook Of Psychology Vol 01 - 12Handbook Of Psychology - Vol 08 - Clinical Psychology
Handbook Of Psychology Vol 01 - 12Handbook Of Psychology - Vol 09 - Health Psychology
Handbook Of Psychology Vol 01 - 12Handbook Of Psychology - Vol 10 - Assessment Psychology
Handbook Of Psychology Vol 01 - 12Handbook Of Psychology - Vol 11 - Forensic Psychology
Handbook Of Psychology Vol 01 - 12Handbook Of Psychology - Vol 12 - Industrial and Organizational Psychology

Research psychology :

General :
Qualitative Research In Psychology Expanding Perspectives In Methodolgy And DEsign - Paul Camic
Research Methods and Statistics in Psychology 2nd ed - Hugh Coolican

Abnormal psychology :

Mental Disorder :
An Atlas of DEPRESSION - David S. Baldwin
An Atlas of SCHIZOPHRENIA - Martin Stefan
Anxiety Disorders An Introduction to Clinical Management and Research - Eric J.L. Griez
Attacking Anxiety and Depression
Bipolar Disorder - Mario Maj
CLASSIFICATION OF DEVELOPMENTAL LANGUAGE DISORDERS Theoretical Issues and Clinical Implications - Ludo Verhoeven
Dementia 2nd Ed - Mario Maj
Depressive Disorders 2nd Ed - Mario Maj
Disasters and Mental Health - Mario Maj
Early Detection and Management of Mental Disorders - Mario Maj
Eating Disorders - Mario Maj
Handbook of Eating Disorders 2nd Ed - Janet Treasure
Handbook of Personality Disorders Theory and Practice - Jeffrey J. Magnavita
Mind, Meaning, and Mental Disorder The nature of causal explanation in psychology and psychiatry, 2nd Ed - Derek Bolton
Mood Disorders A Handbook Of Science And Practice - Mick Power
Pain And Depression An InterDiscipinary Patient-Centered Approach - M.R. Clark
Personality Disorders - Mario Maj
Personality Disorders in Modern Life 2ND ED - THEODORE MILLON
Phobias - Mario Maj
Posttraumatic Stress Disorder ISSUES AND CONTROVERSIES - GERALD M. ROSEN
Schizophernia 2nd ed - Mario Maj
The Adolescent with Developmental Co-ordination Disorder (DCD) - Amanda Kirby
The Economics Of Gender And Mental Illness - Dave Marcotte
The Gale Encyclopedia Of Mental Disorders - ELLEN THACKERY
The Handbook of Memory Disorders 2ND ED - Alan D. Baddeley

Psychopathology :
ATTACHMENT ISSUES IN PSYCHOPATHOLOGY AND INTERVENTION - Leslie Atkinson
CHILD PSYCHOPATHOLOGY - Robert T. Ammerman
COMPREHENSIVE HANDBOOK OF PERSONALITY AND PSYCHOPATHOLOGY VOLUME 1 PERSONALITY AND EVERYDAY FUNCTIONING - Jay C. Thomas
COMPREHENSIVE HANDBOOK OF PERSONALITY AND PSYCHOPATHOLOGY VOLUME 2 ADULT PSYCHOPATHOLOGY - Frank Andrasik
DEVELOPMENTAL PSYCHOPATHOLOGY 2ND ED Volume One Theory and Method - DANTE CICCHETTI
DEVELOPMENTAL PSYCHOPATHOLOGY 2ND ED Volume Three Risk, Disorder, and Adaptation - DANTE CICCHETTI
DEVELOPMENTAL PSYCHOPATHOLOGY 2ND ED Volume Two Developmental Neuroscience - DANTE CICCHETTI
Essentials of Child Psychopathology - Linda Wilmshurst
Evolutionary Developmental Psychopathology - Ian Pitchford
HANDBOOK OF PERSONOLOGY AND PSYCHOPATHOLOGY - Stephen Strack
MMPI-A Assessing Adolescent Psychopathology 3rd Ed - Robert P. Archer
PSYCHOPATHOLOGY FOUNDATIONS FOR A CONTEMPORARY UNDERSTANDING - James E. Maddux
Psychopathology of Everyday Life - Sigmund Freud
The Corruption Of Reality A unified Theory Of Religion Hypnosis And Psychopathology - John Schumaker
The Divided Self An Existential Study in Sanity And Madness - R.D. Laing
THE MASK OF SANITY - Hervey Cleckley

Biological psychology :
Brain Facts A PRIMER ON THE BRAIN AND NERVOUS SYSTEM - THE SOCIETY FOR NEUROSCIENCE
Brain, Vision, Memory - Charles G. Gross
Clinical Neuropsychology A Practical Guide to Assessment and Management for Clinicians - Laura H. Goldstein
Computational Explorations in Cognitive Neuroscience - Randall C. OReilly
Elements of Molecular Neurobiology 3d ed - C. U. M. Smith
Foundations Of Physiological Psychology 6th ed - Neil Carlson
Fundametals Of Human NeuroPsychology - Bryan Kolb
Handbook Of Functional Neuroimaging Of Cognition 2nd ed - Roberto Cabeza
Introducing Evolutionary Psychology - Oscar Zarate
Methods of Behavior Analysis in Neuroscience - Jerry J. Buccafusco
Neurological Foundations of Cognitive Neuroscience - Mark DEsposito
NEUROSCIENCE 3rd Ed - DALE PURVES
Neuroscience A Mathematical Primer - Alwyn Scott
Principles of Physiological Psychology - Wilhelm Wundt
Psychiatry as a Neuroscience - Mario Maj
SYNESTHESIA Perspectives from Cognitive Neuroscience - Lynn C. Robertson
TEXTBOOK of CLINICAL NEUROLOGY - Christopher G. Goetz
The Behavioral Genetics of Psychopathology A Clinical Guide - Kerry L. Jang
The Cognitive Neuropsychology Of Schizophrenia - Crishtopher Frith
THE MIND AT NIGHT The New Science of How and Why We Dream - Andrea Rock
The Mind Within the Net Models of Learning, Thinking, and Acting - Manfred Spitzer
Theoretical Neuroscience Computational and Mathematical Modeling of Neural Systems - Peter Dayan, L. F. Abbott

Cognitive psychology :
Active Vision The Psychology of Looking and Seeing - John M. Findlay
Advanced Mathematical Thinking - David Tall
Behavior Analysis and Learning 3rd Ed - W. David Pierce
Cognition and Multi-Agent Interaction From Cognitive Modeling to Social Simulation - RON SUN
Cognitive Science Dictionary
Decision Analysis for Management Judgment 3rd Ed - Paul Goodwin
decision theory A Brief Introduction
Dynamic Memory a theory Of Reminding and Learning In Computers and People - Roger Schank
Foundations Of Cognitive Psychology - Daniel Levitin
Grounding Cognition The Role of Perception and Action in Memory, Language, and Thinking - DIANE PECHER
handbook Of Cognition And Emotion - Tim Dalgleish
Human Language And Our Reptilian Brain The Subcortical Bases Of Speech Syntax and thought - Philipe Lieberman
Learning And Memory The Brain In Action - Marilee Sprenger
MIND AS MOTION - Explorations in the Dynamics of Cognition - Robert F. Port
Modularity in Knowledge Representation and Natural-Language Understanding - Jay L. Garfield
Perception and Illusion Historical Perspectives - Nicholas J. Wade
Phenomenology Of Perception - Merleau
Power Versus Force An Anatomy of Consciousness The Hidden Determinants Of Human Behavior - David Hawkins
Psychology Of Intelligence Analysis - Rcihards Heuer
RATIONAL CHOICE AND JUDGMENT Decision Analysis for the Decider - REX BROWN
Rational Choice Theory Advocacy And Critique - James S. Coleman
Scientific and Technological Thinking - Michael E. Gorman
The Conscious Mind - Owen Flanagan
The Mit Encyclopedia Of The Cognitive Sciences - Robet Wilson
The Neurophysics of Human Behavior Explorations at the Interface of the Brain, Mind, Behavior, and Information - Mark E. Furman
THE PSYCHOLOGY OF ATTENTION - Elizabeth A.Styles
The Psychology of Proof Deductive Reasoning in Human Thinking - Lance J. Rips
The Science Of Mind - Ernest Holmes
The Science Of The Mind, 2Nd Ed - Owen Flanagan
Thinking Psychological Perspectives on Reasoning,Judgment and Decision Making - David Hardman
ESSAY On The Psychology of Invention in the Mathematical Field - JACQUES HADAMABD

Developmental psychology :
Adolescent Psychological Development Rationality Morality and Identity 2nd ed - David Moshman
Child Development - Neil J. Salkind
Figments of Reality The Evolution of the Curious Mind - Ian Stewart
HANDBOOK OF ADOLESCENT PSYCHOLOGY - RICHARDM LERNER
Research Manual In Child Development 2nd ed - Lorraine Nadelman
The Cambridge Encyclopedia of Child Development - Brian Hopkins
THE CULTURAL ORIGINS OF HUMAN COGNITION - Michael Tomasello
Young Childrens Cognitive Development Interrelationships Among Executive Functioning,Working Memory,Verbal Ability,and Theory of Mind - Wolfgang Schneider

Personality psychology :
Emotional Design Why we Love Or Hate everyday things - Donald Norman
International Handbook Of Personal Construct Psychology - Fay Fransella
Personality And Intellectual Competence - Adrian Furnham
Personality Theories - George Boere
PERSONALITY UNDER STRESS WHO GETS ANGRY AND WHY INDIVIDUAL DIFFERENCES IN COGNITIVE APPRAISAL AND EMOTION
The Psychology of Emotion From Everyday Life to Theory - Kenneth T. Strongman
The Psychology of Mans Possible Evolution - P. D. Ouspensky
The Psychology of Self-Esteem A Revolutionary Approach to Self-Understanding that Launched a New Era in Modern Psychology - Nathaniel Branden

Social psychology :
Applications of Nonverbal Communication - Ronald E. Riggio
Culture And Psychology - Textbook
Experiments With People Revelations From Social Psychology - Robert P. Abelson
International Encyclopedia Of The Social & Behavioral Sciences
Introduction To Political Psychology - Martha Cottman
Introduction to Social Psychology
Media Psychology - David Giles
ONLINE CONSUMER PSYCHOLOGY Understanding and Influencing Consumer Behavior in the Virtual World - Curtis P. Haugtvedt
Representations of Death A Social Psychological Perspective - Mary Bradbury
The PSychological Foundations Of Culture - Mark Schaller
THE SOCIOLOGY AND PSYCHOLOGY OF TERRORISM WHO BECOMES A TERRORIST AND WHY
WHY SEX MATTERS A Darwinian Look at Human Behavior - Bobbi S. Low

----------

